# Help pick his food! Morpheus has hip dysplasia



## Glenfiddich (Dec 3, 2011)

Hi guys, i havent post for a long time.. i need advice. i dont remember saying before my dog Morpheus has hip dysplasia. i took him in a very good doctor and he checked him and he told me although is pretty bad, this dog is very strong and i take care of him he will have a very good life.
so i need advice about his food. I should say that here in Greece the most reknown dry dog food is Hills, Royal Canin, Purina, Eukanuba. Foods like Orijen Acana or from is really hard to find, most people dont even know them...
Right now i give him Hills, the one that is especially for the bones, mobility.. Although our vet said to me once if it was so special then we would eat it too to get well.. sorry for talking and talking.. it is important to me..
I dont want to give him Orijen because it is too loaded with everything and when he was a puppy he became huge very soon. i believe it help to inlarge his problem...
The food i can find and i have in mind is : Nutram grain free and the regular, Hills mobility, Fromm and i believe i can find somewhere Blue wilderness (not sure). Keep in mind i dont want something with too much protein, he doesnt take it well.. Now the dog is 22 months old about 38kg and almost 74 cm tall.
Anyway thanks for listening guys.


----------



## Momto2GSDs (Mar 22, 2012)

Hi Glen,
Of your choices, Fromms grain free would be my first choice.
The Nutram looks pretty good if this is more convenient in your country: 


 fresh trout,
 salmon meal,
 chicken meal,
 green peas,
 chickpeas,
 whole eggs,
 tapioca,
 fresh salmon,
 chicken fat
 (naturally preserved with vitamin e and citric acid),
 natural flavours,
 canadian salmon oil
 (source of dha & epa),
 quinoa seeds,
 carrots,
 butternut squash,
 apples,
 blueberry,
 sea salt,
 organic agave
 (source of inulin),
 chia seeds,
 potassium chloride,
 organic seaweed meal
 (prebiotic),
 yucca schidigera,
 vitamins & minerals*,
 choline chloride,
 glucosamine,
 kale,
 cranberry,
 blackberry,
 spinach,
 green lipped mussel,
 green tea extract,
 rosemary extract.
Personally, I would NOT feed my dogs Purina, Royal Canin, Hills (first ingredient corn, second ingredient BY-Products the others here are similar) or Eukanuba.


Good luck with your boy!
Moms


----------



## Glenfiddich (Dec 3, 2011)

The truth is that Nutram i can find it much cheaper... although i d believe too is best to choose fromm. if i choose one of those will i need a supplement for his legs?
(btw i found today about earthborn, that i heard good things but it has too much protein.. and another one that is called fish4dogs that is very expensive almost like fromm (12 kg for 67 euro) and has 26% protein. any ideas?)
thanks for the help and the wishes.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

I would supplement him as well..Many things over the counter vs buying directly from a vet. Glucosamine/chondroitan/msm mix, hylauronic acid,,to name a couple..


----------



## Glenfiddich (Dec 3, 2011)

Someone just told me about Arden grange. I looked and and saw that already has chondroitin, msm and glucosamine.. Is it any good as a food? I can order it online


----------



## Harry and Lola (Oct 26, 2013)

My 5 year old GSD bitch also has HD.

I feed her Canidae Pure Sea and give her Glucosamine/chondroitan. This has been great for her, she runs and jumps a little bit and is clearly not in any pain or discomfort.

If you can't get Canidae in Greece, then choose something that is fish based.


----------

